# 4th Mule Deer Contest with Another Twist



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*contest is closed. Go to page 5 for results*

Let's try this judging contest a little different. How about width and also score? Some want to guess score, so in the spirit of getting along we will have 2 winners- closest width guess and closest score. So guess one or both.

I remember talking width as a youth around the campfire. I might not have them perfectly photo'ed from the front, but should be close enough to get us an idea. I'll throw in a couple angles for score and every measurable point is visible.

To make it interesting, I'll throw some cash on the table for the winner(s). You choose- A $20 bill will be mailed to each width and score winner or they can choose a $50 in-shop credit at my taxidermy shop in American Fork. (I don't care if you delay the decision until after the hunts this Fall) Either way you win.

Rules-- 
Guess the width of the buck to the nearest 1/8 of an inch (this will give us more possibilities). 
Guess the *GROSS*score to the nearest 1/8 of an inch.
Guess should be in inches and 1/8s of an inch. ( example 24 2/8 or 160 1/8 )
I measure width on the square, not diagonally
1 guess of width and score per user.
No editing your post once you hit enter.
No over or under rules, just the closest.
If multiple entrants choose the same width/score or if there are multiple users the same difference apart, I will throw the user names in a hat and have my 8 year old draw the winner.
Mailing address must be in the USA- I'm not mailing outside the country.
The answer will come sometime next week, Aug 14 ish.
No whining if you don't win or don't like the contest-- this is just for fun.

This buck was killed by a 13 year old and is his first mule deer. It was shot on the Great Plains with a muzzleloader in September a couple years ago. The buck is posed in an upright position.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

26" 7/8 on the width, and a score of 162" 2/8


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy...main beams! This is a big deer and also one that is set up to score quite well. I guess him at 28" wide and 204" gross. I don't imagine you want a net score, but if so he'd probably lose 15" on the trash and lack of symmetry on the backs...so 189 net.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

27" wide 187 gross
What a buck!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

El- yes, gross score. I clarified it in the description. Thanks!


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

27 4/8" wide
183 gross

Smokepole


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

28-1/8 wide

194 gross

Hard to imagine what it would be like to get that buck at 13 years old.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

28 1/8" wide 185 gross


----------



## provoflyfisher (Jun 12, 2008)

28 3/8, 192 5/8


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

29 1/8 wide 190 2/8 gross


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

30 3/8 wide 190 3/8


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

26 5/8" wide
181" gross


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

27" wide and 186"


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

27 7/8 width
196 score


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

173 3/8 
width 26 2/8


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

29 1/8
183 2/8


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

28 inch and 190


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

28 2/8 wide and 184 1/8 gross


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

27 5/8 width
178 3/8 score


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

OHhhhh.... KICKERS -N- _STICKERS_! *BANG*!

28 1/2 189ish


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

27 6/8 wide
191 5/8 total


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

199 2/8 - 26 3/8


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

29" wide 193 2/8"


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

28 7/8" wide 191 2/8"


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

29 3/8 and 192 6/8


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

27 5/8" wide, score 179 7/8"


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

when measuring for score, they measure the outside for width right?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> when measuring for score, they measure the outside for width right?


Nope...widest point between main beams.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

27 even.
171 3/8


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

28 2/8 wide, gross score 187 7/8


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

28 1/3 and 184


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

185 5/8 gross and 27 6/8 inches wide.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll say 29 1/8" wide, gross score 205 7/8". 

I really like the cape on that buck. Sure is a pretty one.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

28 5/8 wide, 194 3/8 gross


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

28 4/8 201 1/8


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

27 3/8 wide
177 gross

But I am a lousy judge...........


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

27 5/8" wide and a score of 187 3/8


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

28 3/8" wide and gross 196 1/8"


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

27 5/8
187 4/8


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll give the results tomorrow (Tues).


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok packout who is the lucky winner ?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*Contest is Closed*

So the results are--

Width- 29 7/8
Score- 199 7/8
Interesting how many people were disappointed by the tape, when the hunter could have cared less. I had one guy tell me he'd rather it was 195 and 28" than to be so close to 200 and 30. Just numbers that don't mean less or more--- or do they......

This buck had a huge body and head. His mains were very long which makes everything else seem normal, but he had great width, length and good mass.

Sizematters and Hawkeye were both 4/8 away to I put their names in a hat and out came Sizematters. 
Winner of the score is Tree, with a guess of 199 2/8.
I'll contact both to what they want.

Seems interest is waining in these so this was the last for now. Maybe I'll do a couple to break up the monotony of winter. Probably will keep score out of them for the most part as that seemed to kill the fun. Those who complained didn't even try to play.

Best of luck on the hunts and shoot whatever makes you happy!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I knew this thing would score well, I guess I was just a bit over zealous with my 200+ guess  A friend of mine killed a buck with massive fronts like this not long ago...scored 196 as a 3x4 with a few small extras. 

These contests are awesome, thanks for letting us play. Winning would have been nice since I know I'll be into the shop sooner or later - but I still enjoyed all of the contests.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great buck. Thanks for another fun game, Packout.


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

Keep em coming packout. Helps us newbies out tremendously when dealing with width.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I new as soon as I posted my score and looked at it a second time I had screwed the pooch on both of my guesses. :banghead:


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Great buck and great taxi work Packout. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah thanks a bunch, packout. THESE ARE SUPER FUN TO PLAY


----------

